# Bigfoot EV???



## crack monkey (May 30, 2011)

This is me not looking down the page before I posted.

Mods Please delete my post


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

I think it is great to see an EV monster truck. 

I don't know that most of the fans would agree. All the monster trucks I've seen, even in a closed {dome?} arena, got the crowds going with revving up their unmuffled engines.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, but people who live in the area might not like it so much. The sound from an engine running on nitromethane REALLY carries. I live a few blocks from our county fairgrounds, and when the monster trucks are there it sound like they are racing right outside my door.


----------

